

Quick & Dirty Charitable Hack - spolu
http://1-line.org

======
mooism2
I'm confused about how this works.

You add a line to my outgoing e-mails. This contains a link to a charity, and
boasts about how many people have seen/clicked this link, but doesn't name the
charity or give any real reason to follow the link. (“Donate now!” is not a
reason when you don't state who the donation is to or what it will be used
for. It doesn't even say that it's for a charity.)

How do charities gain from this? Is the link to a donation page on their
website?

